# Pasar tda2050 de fuente partida (simetrica) a fuente simple



## eldoktor (Jun 23, 2009)

hola... estoy tratando de armar un amplificador tda2050, pero el esquema que tengo utiliza una fuente partida de 17+17... yo queria saber como hago (si se puede) para pasar el esquema (es el del datasheet) de fuente partida a fuente simple...
gracias saludos


----------



## pepilve (Jun 23, 2009)

No se si entendi bien, pero si necesitas armar un amplificador con un tda2050 utilizando fuente simple en la pagina 6 de este datasheet hay uno, quizas te pueda servir.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2010)

Olvidate de las resistencias, por que lo que te han dicho ahí es una verdadera estupidez. Usá lo que dice acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ida-simetrica-fuente-simple-21532/#post173895 usando el circuito de alimentación simple que está en el propio datasheet.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola Ezavalla, (o cualquiera en el foro). Tengo el diagrama del propio datasheet del 





lo que no sé es qué es ese rectangulo negro que esta arriba de r1 y r2.. Alguien puede ayudarme??
http://i46.tinypic.com/2r61m2q.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2010)

Es el capacitor de salida, que se usa para eliminar la componente de DC que quedaría sobre el parlante al alimentar el chip con simple polaridad.
En lo sucesivo, antes de preguntar, analizá el esquemático que está en el datasheet, por que ahí está todo.


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 16, 2010)

Gracias ezavalla. No entendía el dibujo donde dice "C7". 
Igual, analizo el datasheet y me dice que "C3" y "C7" son de 1000uF. ¿Porqué están diagramados distinto, uno redondo y otro cuadrado y tan grande?

Tengo ahora otra duda: Al pasar de voltaje simétrico (+-22V) en el voltaje único, debo usar +22V o +44V?

Gracias..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> No entendía el dibujo donde dice "C7".
> Igual, analizo el datasheet y me dice que "C3" y "C7" son de 1000uF. ¿Porqué están diagramados distinto, uno redondo y otro cuadrado y tan grande?



Buena pregunta... La tensión de aislación no es la diferencia, por que ambos tienen la misma...

El cuadrado grande es un capacitor de contactos axiales y ya no se consiguen (en Argentina), así que vas a tener que usar uno de contactos radiales (el redondo, que en realidad es un cilidro que va parado).



agucasta89 dijo:


> Tengo ahora otra duda: Al pasar de voltaje simétrico (+-22V) en el voltaje único, debo usar +22V o +44V?



Si lo alimentabas con +/-22V vas a necesitar +44V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

Si , está dibujado medio "chorizo".

C7 se supone que tiene las patas axiales (una de cada lado) y creo que ya no se consiguen. Además iría medio en el aire ya que tiene componentes debajo.

Iría con 44 Vcc , menos de 50 Vcc que es la máxima.

C3 y C7 de 63 Vcc.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...iría medio en el aire ya que tiene componentes debajo.


Mhhhh... Me parece que no.
Es un cilindro, así que lo único que apoya en el PCB es la línea central. Como las resistencias con chatitas, supongo que no van a tener problemas para acomodasre abajo del condensador.
Y supongo que lo puso ahí el que diseñó el PCB sólo porque le quedaba cómodo cambiar la salida de lado, para que le quedara cerca de la entrada...

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias, pero disculpen mi terrible ignorancia. Para orientar el positivo y el negativo de dichos condensadores electrolíticos (?), sigo en la pista hasta ver cual pin llega al positivo y negativo de alimentación, o no tiene nada que ver??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Te fijás en el circuito , uno por uno.

Si ya hiciste la plaqueta te la dejo indicada, sino te dejo otra para los capacitores actuales.

Suerte !


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 22, 2010)

Gracias compañero DOSMETROS. Ya tenía igual la pcb perforada.. Pero para el próximo lo tengo en cuenta.

DOSMETROS, una pregunta, de por si media tonta, los puntitos rojos que dibujaste a las patitas de los capacitores son el positivo o el negativo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> DOSMETROS, una pregunta, de por si media tonta, los puntitos rojos que dibujaste a las patitas de los capacitores son el positivo o el negativo??


 

*Puntitos rojos* = positivo de los capacitores electrolìticos


----------



## SrJenkins (Feb 16, 2012)

es muy bajo el amperaje de tu fuente , te recomiendo una de 15+15 , 3 A para el tda2050. 
Saludos!


----------



## idem258 (Feb 18, 2012)

hooooooooooola, tengo armado un ampli en puente con el TDA2050 y quisiera probarlo con una fuente comun, ya que esta en proceso mi fuente switching, es posible hacer esto?
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2012)

Si estás haciendo una fuente  switching . . .  ya la podrías hacer de doble polaridad.

El diagrama que pedís ya está subido en el Foro , y además está en el datasheet


----------



## idem258 (Feb 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si estás haciendo una fuente  switching . . .  ya la podrías hacer de doble polaridad.
> 
> El diagrama que pedís ya está subido en el Foro , y además está en el datasheet



mi fuente tendra las 2 polaridades... pero no me aguanto alas gaanas de probar la placa... ya esta armada... por eso pedia ayuda...


----------



## chacarock (Feb 19, 2012)

busca el circuito doblador de tencion, es para convertir un trafo co mun en fuente partida, esta en el foro, aguantate las ganas por lo menos hasta encontrar ese circuito  saludos


----------

